# 1:20.3 boxcar plan and flatcar plan



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,
Can someone point me to a thread or plans for a 30' box car and flat car plan. Even a simple sketch of what a typical 1880's narrow gauge car looks like so I have reference to scratch build one. It could be longer or short and I can modify. 

Thanks


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

If you subscribe to GR, take a look at these plans for a 'retired boxcar':http://grw.trains.com/~/media/import/files/pdf/7/8/2/grw-ns0805.pdf


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

This will get you started, the flat is the floor.
Make solid walls if you prefer.

John


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Check out stuff here:
http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.com/railways/plans.html
Maybe something you can use. I ordered some and seem pretty good. Think they are $2 a piece.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Even though Phil says he is out of the business, he may have some stock left. Check out Phil's Narrow Gauge.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually contacted the sidestreet people to make sure they still had the plans site didn't look like it was updated. They have a great box car that would work.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

d_sinsley said:


> Hello,
> Can someone point me to a thread or plans for a 30' box car and flat car plan. Even a simple sketch of what a typical 1880's narrow gauge car looks like so I have reference to scratch build one. It could be longer or short and I can modify.
> 
> Thanks


There is a great book titled "A Century+Ten D&RGW Freight Cars, 1871 to 1981, 2nd Edition", written by Robert E. Sloan. One of the best reference books around for building NG freight cars. Available through the Colorado RR Museum or Amazon. You might even find one in your nearest library. More plans and pictures than you will ever use.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I can vouch for that book, I have a copy of it and it has some quite detailed plans in it. Pretty much anything you might want to know about the 3 foot gauge freight cars of the D&RGW, including the work cars.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

One of the really nice features of the book is that it's spiral bound so that you can open it to the page you want and the book lays flat.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome,
That's what I really need. You can never have to many railroad books. I will get me a copy. This sounds like a great resource.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Another excellent resource is this book:

Expanded to 130 pages, _Slim Gauge Cars, Second Edition_ contains thoroughly researched photos and plans for more than 70 different pieces of equipment. Each piece of equipment was measured and drawn exclusively for this project, with the latest up-to-date information available. Perfect for scratch-builders and researchers alike, this is the definitive reference book to add to your collection. Enjoy the diverse collection of rolling stock from coast to coast, including boxcars, reefers, stock cars, tank cars, flat cars, ore cars, gondolas, hoppers, cabooses, passenger coaches, parlor cars, observation cars, mail and baggage cars, flangers, snow plows, and more. 

Originally published by Carstens, now White River Publications. Almost any hobby shop with a book and magazine rack will have it, or any of the railroad book dealers like Ron's Books. Costs about $20.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

d_sinsley said:


> Awesome,
> That's what I really need. You can never have to many railroad books. I will get me a copy. This sounds like a great resource.


Also get yourself John White's "The American Railroad Freight Car" and if you are flush with $$, get his "The American Railroad Passenger Car" in 2 volumes. Both are full of plans and detail information.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That book, "Slim Gauge Cars" sounds like something I need to get.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber said:


> That book, "Slim Gauge Cars" sounds like something I need to get.


You might have trouble, as Carstens went out of business recently? But yes, it is worth having on the shelf.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Carstens went out of business? Geez, times must be really tough in the hobby book market!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber said:


> Carstens went out of business? Geez, times must be really tough in the hobby book market!


It was the magazines that killed them, or that's how I read their press release.
Someone has probably bought the publishing side, so the book(s) should be available again. I imagine there is NOS availability - yep, Amazon has plenty.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, I did a search, they do seem to still be available.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The magazines (Railroad & Railfan, and Railroad Model Craftsman) will continue publication under the new owners--*White River Productions*. The book titles should continue as well as demand dictates.

I will add my agreement on the references above. Tons of plans for cars of a variety of eras. 

Later,

K


----------

